# Proverbs 28:4



## James Clare Tessin (Jun 19, 2008)

"They that forsake the law praise the wicked: but such as keep the law contend with them." Proverbs 28:4

I'm doing an investigation as to how other Christians are implementing this verse in their lives.

Don't be shy . Please help me out with my research. Thanks.


----------



## Blessed5x (Jun 24, 2008)

bump


----------



## Hippo (Jun 24, 2008)

Is not the obvious answer that we seek to live according to the law of God, how else could this be implimented?


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 24, 2008)

It's too broad. Pick a topic. How about "honor your father and mother. That applies today and can be implemented with loving respect for the people who raised you. Also, taking care of them in their old age. The law is stll in effect there. Is that what you mean?


----------



## Leslie (Jun 24, 2008)

I've been thinking about this ever since you first posted. Perhaps one area where I see it is in the area of social injustice. It is in one's temporal best interest to praise the rich and powerful rather than to defend the downtrodden. Defending the downtrodden and thus opposing the rich and powerful can have negative consequences but it is right.


----------



## James Clare Tessin (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you for your responses - however, I'm still not satisfied.

Maybe this verse is just too broad and general in order for it to be relevant for us today???? Or......????


----------

